# Ball handles



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Several people have asked me about putting a ball on top of my canes for a handle I've put pool balls I've found, and sold it as soon ad I was finished with it a pool ball is 2 1/4" I've been looking at some wood balls that are 2" is that to small to be used for a handle for my canes.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Funny you ask that Randy because I've just finished four 2.5 inch ball canes and they fit my hand (ave) perfectly. My wife though says they are too big for her so I'm going over to our lumber store to grab a few 2 inch ones and make a couple of those also. 
I've seen golf balls and all sorts of sizes so I'd think you'd be good trying whatever size you'd like

Sean


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sean said:


> Funny you ask that Randy because I've just finished four 2.5 inch ball canes and they fit my hand (ave) perfectly. My wife though says they are too big for her so I'm going over to our lumber store to grab a few 2 inch ones and make a couple of those also.
> I've seen golf balls and all sorts of sizes so I'd think you'd be good trying whatever size you'd like
> 
> Sean


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Need some balls? See the link below!

http://www.craftparts.com/balls-wooden-balls-wood-c-277_279.html


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, nice assortment of sizes there. They really jump up in price though above 3 inches. Glad most of us don't need them that big?
Time for a lathe...


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

They also have the "doll heads" with a flat and pilot hole:

http://www.craftparts.com/ball-knobs-wood-c-439.html


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Rodnogdog said:


> They also have the "doll heads" with a flat and pilot hole:
> http://www.craftparts.com/ball-knobs-wood-c-439.html


Those would be handy for a starter hole or for threading which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Having a lathe is a plus. You can make a ball of different diameters and different kinds of material. It doesn't even have to be a ball. It could be an oval or a pear shape. I made a wood lathe out of parts of an old metal clock makers lathe that I use just to turn a tenon on the end of the shaft. (I usually turn a 5/8" x 1 3/4" tenon that fits precisely in the handle). For turning knobs and such, you can get a mid sized lathe that isn't too expensive.


----------



## Rustic Dave (Apr 27, 2014)

I like the idea of using a baseball for a cane topper...a ball is a ball, but a baseball is a journey back in time! The feel and warmth of leather and the stitches on your finger tips. (Rawlings of course).

Picture one is okay, with a fine ball with a nice patina. Picture two seems more integrated...especially if it were on a baseball bat. Today's wooden bats often have a concave end at the big end...perhaps a ball could be attached within that curve? Cut off the knob on the handle and add a rubber tip for a nice cane

I only have simple hand tools so it seems beyond my abilities...any ideas out there?


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

How do you get a good connection to a baseball? It's just all full of rubber, isn't it?


----------



## Rustic Dave (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes indeed, LilysDad, that is a problem. The center is a small rubber or cork ball, and then up to a mile of yarn or string. And then covered with horsehide or cowhide. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baseball_%28ball%29

I'm thinking that perhaps a good connection could be made if the concave diameter at the top of the bat matched the curve of the ball. Then maybe a short spike from the bat into the cover of the ball and some good adhesive would work?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Baseballs are not hard to come by. Get a couple and experiment. I would suggest trying to drill the ball. I'd keep the hole small. Drill an 1/8 pilot. If that goes ok jump up a bit size and finish it with 1/4. Use a 1/4 ready rod and epoxy in the ball. Then drill and epoxy the rod into the bat.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Yup like MJC4 mentioned would be what I'd try.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

. . . . . or if your really good you could stitch the leather cover on a wooden ball.


----------

